# camera on CM9, is everyone's like this?



## barakaspeed (Mar 12, 2012)

i noticed if i stay on dpi 160 the camera settings and front camera doesnt work. i tested this on CM9 and AOKP milestone 5. ive done full wipes everytime. if i change to dpi 240 then the camera settings and front camera works.. is this what everyone has or should i consider starting over from stock ?


----------



## greatdaneduke (May 21, 2012)

Same for me to. I downloaded angel camera to get around this.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jeffro64 (Jun 5, 2012)

I know this is an older topic, but just wanted to point to the SGT7 ROMs being done now. Both cameras work fine in these builds of CM9 and they have some other tweaks and settings that the official nightlies don't have yet.http://goo.im/devs/cdesai/jenkins


----------

